# Roasting app



## CoffeeMagic

Wondered if anyone is using tech to log their roasts. Have to say that I discovered an app for iPhone/iPad a few months ago and it is a real help keeping track of inventory and collated logs. The app is called RoastMaster and available in the iStore. The ui takes a bit of getting used to, but you can store temp profiles and roast graphs against each roast. Each roast can also have it's own cupping notes. It is aimed more at the home roaster and hence posting in this forum.

Anyway, I would be interested to hear from anyone else using independent software in this way.


----------



## vintagecigarman

I use this all the time:

http://www.roasterthing.com/

(Started out as Behmorthing, but now does much more.

It's constantly being developed and has a great on-line community and support. And it's free!


----------



## CoffeeMagic

Looks very comprehensive. Can you change the units, etc. to make it less US?


----------



## vintagecigarman

Certainly can! Puts in £ signs if you want, weighs in kg or pounds - it's unbelievably versatile. You can even adjust the clock if the one on your roaster runs faster or slower than your PC. And if you use a Behmor it even flags up when cleaning cycles are due.

As Ira says:

"I intend RoasterThing to be the best tool for coffee roasters there is. If you think it's missing something that would allow it to be this for you, please let me know. The pieces that's are not there that I'm currently pondering are Customers, orders and roast consolidation and QuickBooks integration. if those would help you, I'd love to know your thoughts."

He's even involved in getting temp probes and PCBs to record profiling direct from the Roaster to the PC.

Give it a try - I can guarantee you won't look beyond this. I've looked at Apps for the Android that record roasting, but they are totally insignificant compared to this one!


----------



## CoffeeMagic

I suppose one of the other questions it raises is whether you want your roast to be automated or controlled solely via your laptop. On large roasters, churning out volumes then consistency is important. However, for the artisan I would say that intervention is key and suits more of a semi-automated environment.

What's your thoughts wrt home/artisan roasting?


----------



## vintagecigarman

I personally don't want my roasts automated - but there again I'm only roasting a half pound every day or so. The value of Roasterthing to me is that it keeps my inventory of greens on hand, and records each and every roast. And I'm hoping that by being able to analyse that data my roasting skills will increase.


----------



## MikeHag

Vintage, slightly off topic here but the behmor seems a decent entry level roaster. Would you recommend it, or if my budget is higher then maybe get a gene? I'm seeing this investment as a prelude to a larger roaster, to gain skills on.


----------



## vintagecigarman

Mike, I've used both the Behmor and the Gene, and much prefer the Behmor. You can hear the start of second crack much better - you need to rely a lot more on visual clues with the Gene. A lot of people complain about the pre-programming on the Behmor, but I've always been able to manipulate it to get the results I want.

Either makes a great machine to start roasting on. Like everything in this game, an awful lot comes down to personal preference.

Sent via Tapatalk from my HTC Desire HD.

And, actually, the world DOES revolve around my Glen of Imaal terrier!


----------



## lookseehear

Mike, if you haven't roasted before, definitely pick up an old popcorn popper and give it a try on that. Mine was £6 delivered from eBay, probably have done 15 or so roasts on it now. It definitely isn't perfect but its a lot of fun!

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeHag

You had me at £6


----------



## vintagecigarman

You can go even cheaper - you can give roasting a try with an old frying pan and a wooden spoon over a cooker ring!

And the use of an old breadmaker to stir the beans with a heat gun (painstripper) directed into it is hugely popular amongst home roasters in Australia. (And would probably give much more repeatable results.)

But, fun and experimentation aside, if you're looking at getting some roasting experience prior to buying a commercial roaster, you'd probably learn much, much more from either a Gene or a Behmor.

And, incidentally, Kenneth Davids' book: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Home-Coffee-Roasting-Kenneth-Davids/dp/0312312199/ref=sr_1_2?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1313830434&sr=1-2

is well worth a look for anyone contemplating home roasting.


----------



## CoffeeMagic

Save yourself the money, as there is enough info available out there to get you started and keep you going. Yes the aussies are really into their 'Corretto' and they can get quite out-of-hand (creatively)









You can ask many people about what roaster to use and it comes down to what suits you and your pocket. Have a look at CoffeSnobs and you will get opinions for various different methods - and there are a lot (of both). Some good info about home roasting too - http://coffeesnobs.com.au/YaBB.pl?board=roasters


----------



## froggystyle

Bringing back an old post i know.....

Just come across an app for windows 8 phones on the store, Coffee roaster (Genius name)

Will have play and revert if its any good...


----------



## froggystyle

Yeah not a great app, lets you record most things, apart from temp changes thoughtout the roast...

Alos, i cant seem to delete old roasts that i no longer wish to keep, i did mail the creators but nothing back....


----------



## froggystyle

Ok, so i just found another app on the google play store.

Downloaded to my table and it seems good, even lets you take photos of before and after, well worth a look!

Linky


----------

